# Tax consideration



## stratojet (Feb 23, 2016)

Does anyone know if after turning your fully paid for timeshare back to the developer whether or not that would be a claimable loss on your tax return?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2016)

Unfortunately, you can't - see the tax article on the TUG Advice page in the red bar at the top of the page, which was written by a CPA who is an expert on timeshare taxes.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 23, 2016)

my understanding is that if you sell it at a profit you will pay tax on the gain. but if you sell at a loss there is no deduction

the exception may be that if you had several sales in the year you could offset your profits with your losses... Talk to your accountant for the straight scoop


----------

